# RSS Datei auslesen mit LUA



## Aragon4868 (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne ein kleines Addon für WOW schreiben.

Dafür möchte ich gerne eine RSS Datei auslesen und diese dann im Addon wieder geben. Diese Dateien enthalten z.B. die aktuellen Eishockeyergebnisse. Also soll jede Minute in die Datei geschaut werden und der Inhalt dann ausgegebn werden.

Kann mir da jemand bei helfen?

Danke im Voraus an Euch.

Gruss Aragon


----------



## Aragon4868 (19. Mai 2008)

Hi.

Hier noch ein Nachtrag, wie ich es in PHP erledigen würde. Vielleicht hilft euch das:


```
<?php
   $anzahl = 10;
   $news = "http://www.sportal.de/sportal/generated/rss/eishockey/del_1.rss";
   $content = implode("", file($news));
   preg_match_all("/\<item rdf:about=\"(.*?)\"\>(.*?)\<\/item\>/si", $content, $results);
   for($i=0;$i<$anzahl && $i<count($results[1]);$i++) {
      preg_match("/\<link\>(.*?)\<\/link\>/si", $results[2][$i], $link);
      preg_match("/\<title\>(.*?)\<\/title\>/si", $results[2][$i], $title);
      preg_match("/\<description\>(.*?)\<\/description\>/si", $results[2][$i], $description);
      preg_match("/\<dc:date\>(.*?)\<\/dc:date\>/si", $results[2][$i], $date);
      list($y, $m, $d) = explode("-", $date[1]);
      $date = date("d.m.Y", mktime(0,0,0,$m,$d,$y));
      $link = $link[1];
      $title = $title[1];
      $description = $description[1];
      echo "<a href=\"".$link."\" target=\"_blank\">[".$date."] ".$title."</a><br />".$description."<br /><br />";
   }
?>
```


----------

